# General sexing of frogs.



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have read this online and heard this before, but seems too easy to be true.

"Frogs can be sexed via their eardrum, same size/smaller = female, larger generally is Male."

Is this true? I know this can't apply to darts, but frogs like leopard frogs, pixies, bullfrogs, and larger frogs like this?


What about Tree Frogs?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

are you looking to sex a peticular frog? or just frogs like that?

it does not work for treefrogs and with bullfrogs its easy to tell cuz the female is bigger and the males call ALOT. same with treefrogs. and ive never had a pixie so i got no clue.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I am not trying tos ex a pair right now, just curious.

In terms of pixies I read the males grow larger.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i think your going to find that the eardrum thing only works sometimes or only for some people or something.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It mainly is a rule that mainly works with American Bullfrogs and Green Frogs... 

Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wouldnt that include pig frogs then too?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Not having one in hand to compare I would suspect yes but it cannot be applied to many other (or even most other ) species. 

Ed


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Ed said:


> It mainly is a rule that mainly works with American Bullfrogs and Green Frogs...
> 
> Ed



Yes Yes Yes ,,,, ah that is what I thought. Thanks.


----------

